# huge 15 pt 215 green



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

my buddy got this deer on 10-30-06 in the am it greened scored at 215 25''spread 15 pt.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

WOW what a great looking Deer. He has to still be smiling!! Congrats to him.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Fantastic deer! That had to get his heart pumping! Thanks for sharing and tell him congrats.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome deer!!!! what county did he get it in??


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is one heck of a brute! Congrats to your buddy.


----------



## Dodgeram1 (Aug 4, 2005)

YIKES! that's a big un'


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

nice buck where were you huning private land or public


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

That guy was a stud (the deer) !


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Nice deer...what a brute.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wow, thats a wide deer, with a lot in the middle. Nice buck


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

As my grandson would say "That is one bad mammer-Jammer"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmm..............


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

dang that thing is huge wow what a nice deer that thing is massif
good job to your friend


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great buck, Lets hear the story behind it !!!!!


----------



## stcroixjoe (Aug 22, 2005)

sorry my internet has not been hooked up yet so i am "borrowing" my neighbors wireless lol he shot it on private land in lorain county columbia station he has a 200 lb crossbow that is dead nuts at 50 yrds and he had around a 40-45 yrd shot busted the sholder and lung i dont remember how far it ran


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

That thing is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!
Nicely Done!


----------



## theprowler (Jul 14, 2004)

out-freakin-standing... congrats to your nieghbor!!!


----------

